# Updating Problem



## folivora (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to update ghostscript8-nox11-8.71_8 to ghostscript9-9.02_3 but I am getting 
following error 


```
===>  ghostscript9-9.02_3 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      ghostscript8-nox11-8.71_8

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.

===>>> Installation of ghostscript9-9.02_3 (print/ghostscript9) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for print/ghostscript9 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for graphics/ImageMagick failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> graphics/ImageMagick print/ghostscript9 dns/libidn lang/lua graphics/opencv-core
```

I tried to *pkg_delete* ghostscript8-nox11-8.71_8 but I get following error:


```
pkg_delete: package 'ghostscript8-nox11-8.71_8' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
ImageMagick-6.7.0.2
gallery3-3.0.2
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2011)

It's easier to do if you have ports-mgmt/portmaster installed:

`# portmaster -o print/ghostscript9 print/ghostscript8`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 12, 2011)

Or you could have overridden the error by using `pkg_delete [b]-f[/b] ghostscript8-nox11-8.71_8` followed by an install of v9.

Note that ports questions belong in a different forum (moved).


----------



## folivora (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you. Got it working.


----------

